# Feeding 1.5 -2 .0 " Reds



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont know much about baby reds , but i was at the LFS and figured " Heck , Why not I have some extra tank space"
I Had Tilapia, Krill , Shrimp readily available.... But I Had to Chop the Krill up into tiny tiny tiny pieces and they seem to be loving it...

I Feed them When they get Nippy towards each other , and thats usually about 2 Times a day.. I figure thats a sufficient amount of food...
I have also Been Soaking their food with Vitachem and already in a few days these babys have gained lots of weight and atleast .5" longer.
Also dosed the Tank with Vitachem ,

I can't wait to see how colorful they will be . being fed Vitachem right from the start.

Anyways , What else can I feed these Guys ?? I found some Cherry Shrimp at the LFS , I could imagine they would love that right??
What about BloodWorm ?? and about how big should they be before I toss them their First Minnow ??

Let me know !


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

Cherry Shrimp are a little expensive to be feeding your Ps. If they have ghost shrimp, you can usually get 10-12 for $1. Bloodworms are good too. Any small fish like a guppy or rosey red if you want to feed live prey. Little pieces of shrimp or a white fish filet are good as well. If you can get them eating small pellets now that will be a good start to the rest of their life (and cheap on your pocket as well).


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> Cherry Shrimp are a little expensive to be feeding your Ps. If they have ghost shrimp, you can usually get 10-12 for $1. Bloodworms are good too. Any small fish like a guppy or rosey red if you want to feed live prey. Little pieces of shrimp or a white fish filet are good as well. If you can get them eating small pellets now that will be a good start to the rest of their life (and cheap on your pocket as well).


I have them eating these fish pellets they seem to like them aswell.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

At that size they'll probably take flake food too...
Flake and pellets are both great.

Got pics?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah got any pics?


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

I started mine out with flakes, bloodworm, then moved up to shrimp, tilapia etc.. and pellets

get them trained on pellets when they are young and you wont regret it


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I was gonna say , How can i get them on the Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets ???


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

thedude8 said:


> I started mine out with flakes, bloodworm, then moved up to shrimp, tilapia etc.. and pellets
> 
> get them trained on pellets when they are young and you wont regret it


Zactly.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

right now they seem to be liking each others Fins. lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i should be getting mine tomorow i think im going to go out and get some hikari micro pellets and see how it goes..

my 3.5" one eats the mini hikari gold pellets eats about 10 of them each feeding and gets fat

heres the micro pellets
http://www.hikariusa.com/products/tropical...cro_pellets.php


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I Have the Micro sized ones , only problem is they keep waterfalling into the wet dry lol


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Pellets will improve their color


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Freeze dried bloodworms. My Reds went crazy for those when they were little.


----------

